
Boeing Max 737 jet crisis: we should've been more open, says CEO - rocqua
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2019/jun/16/boeing-max-737-jet-crisis-we-shouldve-been-more-open-says-ceo
======
vikramkr
They're still so tone deaf it's amazing. Or they aren't tone deaf but are
playing the part anyway. The problem isnt just the communications in the wake
of the disaster, it's also the disaster itself and what happened leading up to
that. This message from them reeks of the same corporate COA-ing that they're
apologizing for

------
cmurf
Ok so why blame the pilots initially? Why petition the administration to not
ground the airplane even after the second crash? I think Boeing still isn't
being open. Nothing's changed. Vague platitudes of accepting some
responsibility is not a substitute for specifics of the entire timeline of the
feature, testing, approval by all parties.

If regulatory capture isn't part of the Congressional investigation, then it
has no credibility, and we can assume that there is Congressional capture as
well. The NTSB does have a history of criticizing the FAA, manufacturers, and
pilots, with regard to the facts. Therefore I'm reasonably confident they will
indicate inadequacies in the regulatory regime for such a misfeature/misdesign
to have escaped into the wild.

